# Dilemma: LV or Loewe



## astralx

Argh! I can only buy 1 bag this year and I am torn between the Loewe mini-Amazona (hopefully I can find a pink one like my avatar) or the LV Perfo Speedy in Fuschia Pink.









Which will you choose?

Also, does anyone know whether this site Welcome to Topmodeapurses sells authentic stuff?


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i'm not crazy about the Perfo line, because i think it makes the bag look like a pet carrier, but the Speedy definitely looks better than the Leowe


----------



## lmpsola

I never really liked the perfo speedy!  So I'll go for the Loewe.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i love the perfo line. so, *lv* for me


----------



## GerGirl

astralx said:


> Argh! I can only buy 1 bag this year and I am torn between the Loewe mini-Amazona (hopefully I can find a pink one like my avatar) or the LV Perfo Speedy in Fuschia Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which will you choose?
> 
> * Also, does anyone know whether this site Welcome to Topmodeapurses* sells authentic stuff?



The site you've mentioned sells fake LV's.  Welcome to Topmodeapurses
Stay away!!!


----------



## astralx

Oh Thanks Eva! phew~~!!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

the *only *website that sells *authentic *Louis Vuitton is *eLuxury*. everywhere else is fakety-fake-fake


----------



## [vogue]

go for the celine!!! inject some new fresh blood into handbag world. only buy lv at *e-luxury*!!! the rest are anything but real.


----------

